# Female Uber driver goes off on woman during pool ride when she points out the cracked windsheild



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Warning language


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Should have gotten on the freeway and thrown them out at 60 mph! LMFAO!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Driver is 100% in the wrong and should be deactivated. Not only for the windshield but in her inability to be civil with her pax. If she didnt want to be there with the pax, she should have shut up, pulled over and ask them to leave.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

She has zero life skills nor a grasp of the English language.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cash me outside.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

She was waaay out there...

Even a monkey can see that...

0 csr skills...

She shouldn't be driving...

At least not THOSE pax...8>O

Rakos


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Yikes. Just stop at a gas station and kick her out. Who knows what the pax said before the video, but just eject them and report them to Uber. You could tell that the videographer was condescending. Drop her off safely and tell Uber she was rude, made you feel unsafe and threatened to make a false police report.

And don't do Pool.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

And WHO was recording that video...

Not legal in Florida without consent...

Rakos
PS. Uber drivers take note...You NEVER know when You are being recorded...
Could come back to bite you...


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Rakos said:


> And WHO was recording that video...
> 
> Not legal in Florida without consent...
> 
> Rakos


Oh, this took place in Florida?

That explains everything.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

That hoe is lucky she ain’t get beat down. Let a driver talk to me like that and you’ll be on World Star.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Considering the rates and that this was UberPool, the cracked windshield thing really is asking a lot. I don't order a McDonald's hamburger and then get upset when it is not Angus beef and gives me the runs. Some rider expectations are way out of whack in this gig.

The foul-mouth and the attitude, however, will earn this woman a swift and deserved deactivation. When you accept almost _anyone_, you get people like this who surely have had limited to no experience with customer service and/or conflict resolution. Top that off with underpaying and taking advantage of your work force which builds resentment and a whimsical rating system to create an artificial and inflated animus between driver and rider. You will of course get the occasional driver exploding in spectacular fashion. Surprising? No. Entertaining? Very.

And the award for worst customer interaction in an Uber goes to..... GetOutOfMyCar! Sorry Brenda from DC. Better luck next year!


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

Rakos said:


> And WHO was recording that video...
> 
> Not legal in Florida without consent...
> 
> ...


One thing I love about NC, recording is legal with only 1 party consent (mine).


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language


how do you say, De Activate? oh man, if you're going to have a bad hair day, try not to do it in front of the PAX, this behavior just ain't gonna cover it, how about a follow up on this video, feel bad, whoa, jmo


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Driver is very ghetto.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

bmedle said:


> Yikes. Just stop at a gas station and kick her out. Who knows what the pax said before the video, but just eject them and report them to Uber. You could tell that the videographer was condescending. Drop her off safely and tell Uber she was rude, made you feel unsafe and threatened to make a false police report.
> 
> And don't do Pool.


I think that's part of the problem: pax may have been MUCH worse before she started filming. At that point she becomes quiet and just tries to annoy the driver that much more.

The driver is an idiot for letting the pax get to her, but I imagine there's a lot more to the story if we saw the 5 minutes before this tape.

And everyone has a breaking point. We don't know what else is going on in the drivers life. If I had had to drive people around the day a family member died or was seriously ill and not expected to make it for instance I could see me losing it with a pax. And normally I don't let them get to me at all.

This was not about the windshield. Obviously something was said earlier.

I did find it amusing at the drivers response to the pax being a housewife. Made me laugh at the "baking ******* cookies" comments.

If a driver went off on me or another person like that (and no good reason) I'd just STFU, get dropped off ASAP and report them. Why can't either pax let it go? I don't want someone driving me who's that pissed off--why make it worse and more unsafe?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language


ROFLMAO,


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language


Ghetto trash now driving for Uber. It just can't get much worse!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think that's part of the problem: pax may have been MUCH worse before she started filming. At that point she becomes quiet and just tries to annoy the driver that much more.
> 
> The driver is an idiot for letting the pax get to her, but I imagine there's a lot more to the story if we saw the 5 minutes before this tape.
> 
> ...


I agree, we may not be getting the WHOLE story here,kinda selective editing, this is why a dash cam inside a Uber car is critical these days,JMO


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yulli Yung said:


> Ghetto trash now driving for Uber. It just can't get much worse!


I love the terrible drivers. It makes people appreciate me.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language


At 2:19 into the Video,the back seat ladt mentioned the police saying to take back to start point, driver said,Not so, drop off at safest area,Yes, some thing else happened before they started recording,this video isn't giving us a clear picture,JMO


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Driver is very ghetto.


Driver is *ACTING* very ghetto...



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think that's part of the problem: pax may have been MUCH worse before she started filming. At that point she becomes quiet and just tries to annoy the driver that much more.
> 
> The driver is an idiot for letting the pax get to her, but I imagine there's a lot more to the story if we saw the 5 minutes before this tape.
> 
> ...


Maybe they were trying...

To save that CHEAP pool ride...8>)

Rakos


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Pax at the end of the video "This is not a safe place." (probably the ghetto)
Driver: "WHat?! How the f is this not a safe place."

Video Ends.

"I live here."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Considering the rates and that this was UberPool, the cracked windshield thing really is asking a lot. I don't order a McDonald's hamburger and then get upset when it is not Angus beef and gives me the runs. Some rider expectations are way out of whack in this gig.
> 
> The foul-mouth and the attitude, however, will earn this woman a swift and deserved deactivation. When you accept almost _anyone_, you get people like this who surely have had limited to no experience with customer service and/or conflict resolution. Top that off with underpaying and taking advantage of your work force which builds resentment and a whimsical rating system to create an artificial and inflated animus between driver and rider. You will of course get the occasional driver exploding in spectacular fashion. Surprising? No. Entertaining? Very.
> 
> And the award for worst customer interaction in an Uber goes to..... GetOutOfMyCar! Sorry Brenda from DC. Better luck next year!


False equivalency.

A better example would be going to mcdonalds and expecting that the gas line doesnt have a leak in it. It doesnt matter how cheap the product is, a cracked windshield is a safety issue.

If she has insurance, many windshield repair companies will file it with your insurance company and even give you something back, to most deductible if any.

I asked my insurance co how much windshield repair was. They said $100 deductible. Found a windshield company giving out $200 gift cards to file insurance with them. Its brilliant, they charge enough to cover the repair and the gift card, they get more business from people who don't have to pay out of pocket.

Ive seen repair shops do the same thing. Theres one i drive by that advertises $500 towards deductible if you repair with them.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Ah the life of auto repairs...got in accident. Gave my insurance company the highest bill I was quoted. $3,700. (Their must have been no insurance adjusters near Sheridan, Wyoming).

Put the money in my pocket.

Back home in NoDak. Go around asking for estimates with (no insurance paying out of pocket)....$1,700 to fix.

Easy legal $2,000 profit for getting into accident (got side swiped. Car was still driveable.)


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

Isn't this Tokyo Toni? Black Chyna (Rob Kardashian's baby mama) homeless, drug addicted mother..this woman is a hot mess


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I don’t know why anyone would argue with a stranger, just let them out, or finish the ride and tune it out. Who needs drama from someone you will never see again


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> False equivalency.
> 
> A better example would be going to mcdonalds and expecting that the gas line doesnt have a leak in it. It doesnt matter how cheap the product is, a cracked winshield is a safety issue.


Disagree. I'm going to sound like outface here but you cannot underpay for a product and hopefully expect standards to be met. Businesses can get away with cutting corners often but it sometimes comes back to haunt. That's how you end up with cheap children's toys with lead paint for example. I don't know how anyone on this forum can order an Uber or Lyft and have a comfortable assurance of safety in regards to either the driver or the vehicle. And, no, paying drivers higher wages would not _automatically _make this woman get a new windshield (or new brake, tires, or fix any other glaring safety issue). But it would allow the companies to set higher standards, attract better employees contractors and weed out people like this woman who have no business driving people around for hire.

Perhaps she was lying but in the video, she explicitly stated that she has been driving around with that cracked windshield for a long time. Why haven't the police cited her? How has she managed to pass her state inspection? Why have no other passengers reported her to Uber? They temporarily deactivate for stuff like tire pressure lights on. Comparing a windshield crack to a leaking gas line is even sillier than _my _false equivalency to be frank. But, hey, we each have our own opinion on the matter. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Hop in my Uber, it's raining, I have four bald tires, and a cracked windshield. Oh yeah, and my brakes have been squeaking for a year now.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There is no cracked windshield. 
Fake news.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I thought it was pretty funny. There is no doubt that stuff happened before the recording started to get her wound up, once going she was funny as hell. Cracked windshield on pool, I don't know that you can expect much more. I say she gets driver of the year for telling pax how it is.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Disagree. I'm going to sound like outface here but you cannot underpay for a product and hopefully expect standards to be met. Businesses can get away with cutting corners often but it sometimes comes back to haunt. That's how you end up with cheap children's toys with lead paint for example. I don't know how anyone on this forum can order an Uber or Lyft and have a comfortable assurance of safety in regards to either the driver or the vehicle. And, no, paying drivers higher wages would not _automatically _make this woman get a new windshield (or new brake, tires, or fix any other glaring safety issue). But it would allow the companies to set higher standards, attract better employees contractors and weed out people like this woman who have no business driving people around for hire.
> 
> Perhaps she was lying but in the video, she explicitly stated that she has been driving around with that cracked windshield for a long time. Why haven't the police cited her? How has she managed to pass her state inspection? Why have no other passengers reported her to Uber? They temporarily deactivate for stuff like tire pressure lights on. Comparing a windshield crack to a leaking gas line is even sillier than _my _false equivalency to be frank. But, hey, we each have our own opinion on the matter. I'll leave it at that.


How big was this so called crack windshield? Too many un ending Questions with this video, biggest 1 is what exactly happened BEFORE they turned on the video, what ever happened, it was prior to the recording, any way, whatever, JMO


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Disagree. I'm going to sound like outface here but you cannot underpay for a product and hopefully expect standards to be met. Businesses can get away with cutting corners often but it sometimes comes back to haunt. That's how you end up with cheap children's toys with lead paint for example. I don't know how anyone on this forum can order an Uber or Lyft and have a comfortable assurance of safety in regards to either the driver or the vehicle. And, no, paying drivers higher wages would not _automatically _make this woman get a new windshield (or new brake, tires, or fix any other glaring safety issue). But it would allow the companies to set higher standards, attract better employees contractors and weed out people like this woman who have no business driving people around for hire.
> 
> Perhaps she was lying but in the video, she explicitly stated that she has been driving around with that cracked windshield for a long time. Why haven't the police cited her? How has she managed to pass her state inspection? Why have no other passengers reported her to Uber? They temporarily deactivate for stuff like tire pressure lights on. Comparing a windshield crack to a leaking gas line is even sillier than _my _false equivalency to be frank. But, hey, we each have our own opinion on the matter. I'll leave it at that.


Regardless of how expensive Morton's is compared to McDonald's, one this is universal: you expect to be safe at both locations.

The same with ride Share. Its the mcdonalds of transportation, but that doesnt mean you can skim on safety issues.

I just picked leaky gas pipes as a safety concern. Low tire pressure and cracked windshields are both safety concerns.


----------



## GrymeJr (Nov 1, 2015)

sounds like she's in DC....


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> How big was this so called crack windshield? Too many un ending Questions with this video, biggest 1 is what exactly happened BEFORE they turned on the video, what ever happened, it was prior to the recording, any way, whatever, JMO


This isn't about a cracked windshield, it went viral when the driver behaves like that. Clearly the other passengers have an issue with her behavior as well. Uber went from classy to trashy. You get what you pay for. Low rates = low quality drivers and vehicles.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This makes a driver like me look like a saint.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

So the stereotyping of a what is obviously a white women is borderline racist...but we all know that's essentially a one way street.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language


I'm going to come to the drivers defense on this one. But let me say why...

The video begins with the passenger threatening to report the driver. That would have upset me as well. My windshield got busted for the first time in my life when I begin to Uber. I didn't have the money to fix it for a few weeks and it sucked. Someone threw that up in my face I'll be very angry. Second, I think that we can all agree you drive for Uber, Uber will eventually break you in some way sooner or later. Either financially, emotionally or both. The types of passengers that we have to deal with is absolutely ridiculous and I don't fault anyone for losing it. If Uber was a reasonable job it would be different. But it's not. It's an exploitive abusive situation. By the passengers Behavior I am very skeptical of this video. I think they were looking to rile things up because I could have easily asked to end the ride or get out early. You do not kick people when they're down



Danger Mouse said:


> I'm going to come to the drivers defense on this one. But let me say why...
> 
> The video begins with the passenger threatening to report the driver. That would have upset me as well. My windshield got busted for the first time in my life when I begin to Uber. I didn't have the money to fix it for a few weeks and it sucked. Someone threw that up in my face I'll be very angry. Second, I think that we can all agree you drive for Uber, Uber will eventually break you in some way sooner or later. Either financially, emotionally or both. The types of passengers that we have to deal with is absolutely ridiculous and I don't fault anyone for losing it. If Uber was a reasonable job it would be different. But it's not. It's an exploitive abusive situation. By the passengers Behavior I am very skeptical of this video. I think they were looking to rile things up because I could have easily asked to end the ride or get out early. You do not kick people when they're down


And by the way, as far as I'm concerned, that driver is the one that should get the hero badge LOLOLOL


----------



## Scott Hucks (Dec 24, 2017)

Scott Thatcher said:


> One thing I love about NC, recording is legal with only 1 party consent (mine).


I am also in Greenville, NC and I record everything! I want proof of any thing that happens in my car!


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Driver is *ACTING* very ghetto...
> 
> Maybe they were trying...
> 
> ...


I don't think it's fair to say that she was acting ghetto. She was pissed off and how people act when they're pissed off is a reaction not usually a lifestyle


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Danger Mouse said:


> I'm going to come to the drivers defense on this one. But let me say why...
> 
> The video begins with the passenger threatening to report the driver. That would have upset me as well. My windshield got busted for the first time in my life when I begin to Uber. I didn't have the money to fix it for a few weeks and it sucked. Someone threw that up in my face I'll be very angry. Second, I think that we can all agree you drive for Uber, Uber will eventually break you in some way sooner or later. Either financially, emotionally or both. The types of passengers that we have to deal with is absolutely ridiculous and I don't fault anyone for losing it. If Uber was a reasonable job it would be different. But it's not. It's an exploitive abusive situation. By the passengers Behavior I am very skeptical of this video. I think they were looking to rile things up because I could have easily asked to end the ride or get out early. You do not kick people when they're down
> 
> And by the way, as far as I'm concerned, that driver is the one that should get the hero badge LOLOLOL


If the driver had approrpiate level of insurance, it may cost little to nothing to get the windshield repaired. If she did have a deductible, the most ive seen is $100. If she had 2 braincells to rub together, she could have found a repair company that may have offered to pay the deductible to gain the business.

I'm safely assuming she never even bothered to research how to repair her windshield with minimal or no costs out of pocket. She was lazy and decided to ignore the problem.

As a driver with driving pax for pay, having an undamaged windshield is paramount.

Whether or not the pax was trying to ruffle her feathers is irrelevant. She was in the wrong, she shouldnt be driving paying pax with a broken windshield. Rather than being cordial about it, perhaps even tell a white lie like it just happened that morning and will be taking care of it at the end of the day, she flips out. Unless the pax were dropping racial slurs prior to recording, theres no reason to show such a total lack of demeanor.

There are So many alternative ways to have handled this where the driver didnt look batshit crazy, but she decided to go that route. Terrible customer service. If you are that broken emotionally, you need to get a job somewhere that doesnt involve customer interaction.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If the driver had approrpiate level of insurance, it may cost little to nothing to get the windshield repaired. If she did have a deductible, the most ive seen is $100. If she had 2 braincells to rub together, she could have found a repair company that may have offered to pay the deductible to gain the business.
> 
> I'm safely assuming she never even bothered to research how to repair her windshield with minimal or no costs out of pocket. She was lazy and decided to ignore the problem.
> 
> ...


The point that I was making in my thread was that I could understand your point of view Uber was a decent and lawful company. But they are not. That is why I did not fault the driver. Uber is unlawful and how they operate and treat their drivers in my opinion. Therefore, the driver should not be held to a higher standard


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Danger Mouse said:


> The point that I was making in my thread was that I could understand your point of view Uber was a decent and lawful company. But they are not. That is why I did not fault the driver. Uber is unlawful and how they operate and treat their drivers in my opinion. Therefore, the driver should not be held to a higher standard


If you look at this video, its like walking in on a Movie thats been running for 15 minutes,& you wonder what happened in the 1st 15 minutes,something obviously happened before the PAX turned on the recording,thats what i don't like about this whole video,we aren't getting the whole story,JMO


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

Danger Mouse said:


> The point that I was making in my thread was that I could understand your point of view Uber was a decent and lawful company. But they are not. That is why I did not fault the driver. Uber is unlawful and how they operate and treat their drivers in my opinion. Therefore, the driver should not be held to a higher standard


And by the way, the only driver is that should be criticizing people about being lawful or unlawful are those who own a small business license for every single City that they drive in. Because that's called the law and if you don't have a small business license for every city that you drive in


1974toyota said:


> If you look at this video, its like walking in on a Movie thats been running for 15 minutes,& you wonder what happened in the 1st 15 minutes,something obviously happened before the PAX turned on the recording,thats what i don't like about this whole video,we aren't getting the whole story,JMO


I agree. And the fact that the female passengers voice seems a little... Provoking does not help their case either. It's hard to trust any type of recording these days unless of course it's a Bigfoot! Then you know it's real


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Danger Mouse said:


> The point that I was making in my thread was that I could understand your point of view Uber was a decent and lawful company. But they are not. That is why I did not fault the driver. Uber is unlawful and how they operate and treat their drivers in my opinion. Therefore, the driver should not be held to a higher standard


Having a safe vehicle to operate a for hire business isnt a high standard. Its the basic standard.

But that doesnt change her attitude. There is no reason to act the way she acted. If she didnt want to deal with the pax, pull over and have them exit the vehicle.

If she didnt want to fix her windshield, she could have made a civil rebuttal by lying to them rather than her expletive filled rant.



1974toyota said:


> If you look at this video, its like walking in on a Movie thats been running for 15 minutes,& you wonder what happened in the 1st 15 minutes,something obviously happened before the PAX turned on the recording,thats what i don't like about this whole video,we aren't getting the whole story,JMO


It doesnt matter. She made no indication that the pax did anything more than what they are claiming: they saw the broken windshield and advised driver to get it fixed. She made.no mention that they cursed her out, called her a racial slur or anything other than what we see in the video. It still doesnt excuse the attitude. If the pax was being rude, all she had to do was pull over and tell them to exit her vehicle.

I did a simple google search and found almost every windshield repair/replacement company offers anywhere from $150-400 for insurance approved replacement.

Most companies offer lower deductible for glass replacement, no deductible for glass repair as this is covered under comprehensive coverage rather than collision.


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

You people that are calling her ghetto have exposed yourselves as being extremely racist. She didn't say one curse word that we white people don't say on a regular basis. In fact I thought she was rather well spoken. Those people in the back sounded extremely condescending and it's easy to see how a driver could go on tilt very fast with these insufferable people in the back.

This driver probably just finished her fourth 4.00 fare in a row before these condescending insufferable cheap pool passengers hopped in her car. I'd be on tilt too. Any party of 3 that orders pool all I gotta say is you people disgust me. You should shut your pie hole the minute you get in the car and be grateful anybody will drive your pathetic cheap ass around at already ridiculously discounted rates!!!!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Danger Mouse said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that she was acting ghetto. She was pissed off and how people act when they're pissed off is a reaction not usually a lifestyle


Disagree. Since we don't know what the original argument was about it's hard to say one way or another concerning her actions. I can't however think of anything so serious that her response had to be so disrespectful and unprofessional.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

This driver is out of line. These people are paying for a good service. I bet they paid $50 for this ride.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Having a safe vehicle to operate a for hire business isnt a high standard. Its the basic standard.
> 
> But that doesnt change her attitude. There is no reason to act the way she acted. If she didnt want to deal with the pax, pull over and have them exit the vehicle.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve, do you have a small business license for each and every city that you operate in? Because that's the basic standard. That's the law. And I know for a fact that you don't. So don't sit there and criticize other people when you're breaking the law to


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

June132017 said:


> This driver is out of line. These people are paying for a good service. I bet they paid $50 for this ride.






driver5494 said:


> You people that are calling her ghetto have exposed yourselves as being extremely racist. She didn't say one curse word that we white people don't say on a regular basis. In fact I thought she was rather well spoken. Those people in the back sounded extremely condescending and it's easy to see how a driver could go on tilt very fast with these insufferable people in the back.
> 
> This driver probably just finished her fourth 4.00 fare in a row before these condescending insufferable cheap pool passengers hopped in her car. I'd be on tilt too. Any party of 3 that orders pool all I gotta say is you people disgust me. You should shut your pie hole the minute you get in the car and be grateful anybody will drive your pathetic cheap ass around at already ridiculously discounted rates!!!!


Thank you for the voice of reason



kdyrpr said:


> Disagree. Since we don't know what the original argument was about it's hard to say one way or another concerning her actions. I can't however think of anything so serious that her response had to be so disrespectful and unprofessional.


Are you blind and deaf? The video starts with her defending herself because it is implied that the passenger said that they were going to report her. If she were to get reported she would lose her job. I love how you people are acting like passengers are golden Uber drivers need to have the most utmost respect. And I say this is a very highly rated driver probably one of the highest in the Bay Area which is more I can say about most Uber drivers. Lecturing about top quality service? Uber drivers in my area are complete scum. Blowing through red lights nearly causing accidents, broken tail lights dented fenders One Headlight with the other smashed out. Quality! Dream On



Danger Mouse said:


> Hey Steve, do you have a small business license for each and every city that you operate in? Because that's the basic standard. That's the law. And I know for a fact that you don't. So don't sit there and criticize other people when you're breaking the law to


... Crickets


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Danger Mouse said:


> Thank you for the voice of reason
> 
> Are you blind and deaf? The video starts with her defending herself because it is implied that the passenger said that they were going to report her. If she were to get reported she would lose her job. I love how you people are acting like passengers are golden Uber drivers need to have the most utmost respect. And I say this is a very highly rated driver probably one of the highest in the Bay Area which is more I can say about most Uber drivers. Lecturing about top quality service? Uber drivers in my area are complete scum. Blowing through red lights nearly causing accidents, broken tail lights dented fenders One Headlight with the other smashed out. Quality! Dream On
> 
> ... Crickets


She laughed and scoffed at the idea that reporting her would harm her in any way. WE DO NOT KNOW WHAT WAS SAID TO HER TO GO OFF LIKE THAT! Considering how meek and mild the women she was berating sounded, How bad could it of been? The likelihood is that it was borderline trivial. If this women wants to go off on someone in Walmart because they hopped the line then knock yourself out. But whether you like it or not once you take payment for a service that you are providing another person, you are expected to act professional. Does that mean you sit and take their crap? No way, but you respond properly. Go home and bake some cookies? C'mon give me a break. The driver is the racist. She treated the rider like just another "white privileged" suburban housewife that she despised before she ever go into her car.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Considering how meek and mild the women she was berating sounded, How bad could it of been?


I'm not defending the driver, but I didn't get "meek and mild." I got some very passive-aggressive vibes from her.

Again, that doesn't excuse the driver. You're not working retail. If you get a pax that's rude or makes you feel uncomfortable, eject them and fire off a note to Uber.

And don't do Poo.


----------



## Zeroeh (Mar 6, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> She laughed and scoffed at the idea that reporting her would harm her in any way. WE DO NOT KNOW WHAT WAS SAID TO HER TO GO OFF LIKE THAT! Considering how meek and mild the women she was berating sounded, How bad could it of been? The likelihood is that it was borderline trivial. If this women wants to go off on someone in Walmart because they hopped the line then knock yourself out. But whether you like it or not once you take payment for a service that you are providing another person, you are expected to act professional. Does that mean you sit and take their crap? No way, but you respond properly. Go home and bake some cookies? C'mon give me a break. The driver is the racist. She treated the rider like just another "white privileged" suburban housewife that she despised before she ever go into her car.


I would laugh my ass off if a pax threatened to report me to uber as well. Like that shit is some threat? Your doing me a favor LOL


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

bmedle said:


> I'm not defending the driver, but I didn't get "meek and mild." I got some very passive-aggressive vibes from her.
> 
> Again, that doesn't excuse the driver. You're not working retail. If you get a pax that's rude or makes you feel uncomfortable, eject them and fire off a note to Uber.
> 
> And don't do Poo.


It really isn't that easy to Simply eject the passenger or as Uber claims you can end the trip early. There is no divide between you and the customer there is no glass between the both of you. You tell when I rate passenger that you're going to end the trip early another putting your life in danger because if they go off on you or try to get physical you going to get into an accident


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Danger Mouse said:


> It really isn't that easy to Simply eject the passenger or as Uber claims you can end the trip early. There is no divide between you and the customer there is no glass between the both of you. You tell when I rate passenger that you're going to end the trip early another putting your life in danger because if they go off on you or try to get physical you going to get into an accident


That's why you pull into a public parking lot to do it (as suggested in my first post in this thread). Grab your phone and keys and get out, if necessary. Yeah, you shouldn't engage in an argument or confrontation while driving down the road. I think that falls in the realm of common sense.


----------



## 4.9 driver rating (May 15, 2016)

i hope this poor excuse for a woman got deactivated from UBER and LYFT...and now you wonder why you "people" get treated the way you do. Keep fueling the fire with your behavior.


----------



## Foxy Flameheart (May 7, 2016)

Ive gone off on a few people. But its best to limit the back & forth. If Im getting pissed off, I make specific warnings. Like give them a long stare and a loud Are we going to have a problem here?, or If you touch my radio one more time I am turning it off and we will drive the rest of the way in silence, or If you are going to continue being indecisive and rude to me, we can pull over and I have no problem putting you out on the curb and you can call someone else. My main line you dont cross with me are people who decide to put me in the middle of their drama or argument. I will usually offer a few very specific options to choose from, and a count to five to decide which its going to be. If you cant manage that then Im going to make an executive decision. You may or may not like that, and thats going to be too bad. But you want your objective to be ending the ride as quickly and simply as possible. Its important to recognize that its time to go home when you find yourself starting to get tired and crabby though, and that is your responsibility. If this driver was in gridlock, she should have probably just said that she needed to focus on the bad traffic to be safe, and then pulled over at the very next possible exit or parking lot. I dont feel we are a good match and it would be best if we end the ride and you get out here. If they give you shit and wont get out, then pitching a fit like that might bring you closer to being done with them and be more warranted. Then you are no longer in an enclosed space, continuing the discussion. The only thing to debate then is that they need to get out, and nothing else.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I used to do some umpiring, and I liken this driver's situation to an umpire dealing with a player or coach. If you don't like how they're talking or acting, you eject them. Period. You don't need to engage in a back and forth. Boom, you're gone. You have the sole authority to disqualify someone from participation. Use your power professionally. 

The same principle applies to a rideshare driver. Eject professionally and move on to inform the next pax that your aux cord was stolen for the 20th time this week.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Danger Mouse said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that she was acting ghetto. She was pissed off and how people act when they're pissed off is a reaction not usually a lifestyle


Right, nobody was saying that old white guy who yelled and screamed at the lady at the hospital was ghetto.



Foxy Flameheart said:


> Ive gone off on a few people. But its best to limit the back & forth. If Im getting pissed off, I make specific warnings. Like give them a long stare and a loud Are we going to have a problem here?, or If you touch my radio one more time I am turning it off and we will drive the rest of the way in silence, or If you are going to continue being indecisive and rude to me, we can pull over and I have no problem putting you out on the curb and you can call someone else. My main line you dont cross with me are people who decide to put me in the middle of their drama or argument. I will usually offer a few very specific options to choose from, and a count to five to decide which its going to be. If you cant manage that then Im going to make an executive decision. You may or may not like that, and thats going to be too bad. But you want your objective to be ending the ride as quickly and simply as possible. Its important to recognize that its time to go home when you find yourself starting to get tired and crabby though, and that is your responsibility. If this driver was in gridlock, she should have probably just said that she needed to focus on the bad traffic to be safe, and then pulled over at the very next possible exit or parking lot. I dont feel we are a good match and it would be best if we end the ride and you get out here. If they give you shit and wont get out, then pitching a fit like that might bring you closer to being done with them and be more warranted. Then you are no longer in an enclosed space, continuing the discussion. The only thing to debate then is that they need to get out, and nothing else.


The problem is that most people do not care about being the bigger person. People are concerned about backing down because it makes them look weak. This is why you have situations like this. I would have just said hey, agree to disagree, put some music on, and kept it moving. Why expend this kind of emotional energy? The answer is clearly an unbalance in the drivers life.



kdyrpr said:


> She laughed and scoffed at the idea that reporting her would harm her in any way. WE DO NOT KNOW WHAT WAS SAID TO HER TO GO OFF LIKE THAT! Considering how meek and mild the women she was berating sounded, How bad could it of been? The likelihood is that it was borderline trivial. If this women wants to go off on someone in Walmart because they hopped the line then knock yourself out. But whether you like it or not once you take payment for a service that you are providing another person, you are expected to act professional. Does that mean you sit and take their crap? No way, but you respond properly. Go home and bake some cookies? C'mon give me a break. The driver is the racist. She treated the rider like just another "white privileged" suburban housewife that she despised before she ever go into her car.


I do think there is some truth to what you are saying about the judgements people make when somebody gets in the car. I have definitely been guilty of this before.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Ghetto trash now driving for Uber. It just can't get much worse!


What's ghetto trash? Is that your white supremacist code speech for "black"?
Let's not disparage this woman because we've all been there dealing with cheap, entitled pax. However, she just lost her temper. No one is perfect


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> What's ghetto trash? Is that your white supremacist code speech for "black"?
> Let's not disparage this woman because we've all been there dealing with cheap, entitled pax. However, she just lost her temper. No one is perfect


Your reply simply proves my point.


----------



## BlackTruth (Dec 17, 2017)

Why didn't pax just get in car and stfu? really. If the cracked windshield was a problem for pax,she could have easily canceled the ride, exit the car and flag driver for safety issue. Yes driver was unprofessional, but guess what....after days of kissing pax az, and getting no tips, and making illegal uturns for pax, and getting cancelled on, and picky "snowflake" pax looking for reasons to get a credit from apps...maybe, just maybe, driver snapped.
Good lesson for pax. STFU! and let driver get you to destination safely. The apps are all in pax favor anyway. Something happened BEFORE pax started filming. Driver should have dashcam.
Driver should NOT be deactivated but she should be waitlisted for a few days imho. Look at most cars in NYC, you would think they just got into an accident or something.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

I thought uber deactivated you.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

BlackTruth said:


> Why didn't pax just get in car and stfu? really. If the cracked windshield was a problem for pax,she could have easily canceled the ride, exit the car and flag driver for safety issue. Yes driver was unprofessional, but guess what....after days of kissing pax az, and getting no tips, and making illegal uturns for pax, and getting cancelled on, and picky "snowflake" pax looking for reasons to get a credit from apps...maybe, just maybe, driver snapped.
> Good lesson for pax. STFU! and let driver get you to destination safely. The apps are all in pax favor anyway. Something happened BEFORE pax started filming. Driver should have dashcam.
> Driver should NOT be deactivated but she should be waitlisted for a few days imho. Look at most cars in NYC, you would think they just got into an accident or something.


 Surely, you jest!!! There is no excuse for a professional driver to go into a rage such as this. There are many many better I'll turn to use and showing your behind and showing how unprofessional you are.


----------



## BlackTruth (Dec 17, 2017)

Here is some TRUTH....since when are uber/lyft drivers professional drivers. Obviously you place NO BLAME on the apps for their policy of "Churn & Burn" drivers. What training does one have to do to become an uber partner? how many years of PRIOR taxi, or chaeffeur experience is needed to become an uber driver? heck, if you don't have a vehicle the apps will provide one for you....Just Drive, anyone can do it. NO EXPERIENCE NEEDED, REQUIRED OR WANTED!
You guys a re delusional if you think most drivers are professional. Someone is lying to you, and if you believe it enough,you start to think the lie is true.



Uberlife2 said:


> I thought uber deactivated you.


there you go thinking again.

These days ANYONE can be an uber driver...it's nothing more than a side hustle. Don't hate the playa....hate the game!

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wOYe/uber-side-hustle-earning-song-by-saint-motel


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Your reply simply proves my point.


Okay, and do you feel better about yourself? Remember, dear, that "ghetto" woman's ancestors made it possible for yours to come to this country. Towing the line for white supremacy and anti-black racism won't get you ahead in this society. But by all means, be my guest.

You're trash.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

BlackTruth said:


> Here is some TRUTH....since when are uber/lyft drivers professional drivers. Obviously you place NO BLAME on the apps for their policy of "Churn & Burn" drivers. What training does one have to do to become an uber partner? how many years of PRIOR taxi, or chaeffeur experience is needed to become an uber driver? heck, if you don't have a vehicle the apps will provide one for you....Just Drive, anyone can do it. NO EXPERIENCE NEEDED, REQUIRED OR WANTED!
> You guys a re delusional if you think most drivers are professional. Someone is lying to you, and if you believe it enough,you start to think the lie is true.
> 
> there you go thinking again.
> ...


I completely agree. Ill bet every person arguing against the driver on this forum about professionalism has a sorry ass driving rating too


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

They both could of ended it.
I read one of the post about passengers taking 3 people on a Stool fare...
Don't blame the passengers for the ultra low fares, blame fübr.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

OK, the cookies thing was funny.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Bus pass fares deserve drivers just like this.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> OK, the cookies thing was funny.


And yet you didn't like my meme?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ya know, unless that windshield is cracked to where you can't see out, it doesn't matter. Some cop cars have cracked windshields.

The girl pax, i.e. some entitled shit whom has never lived a hard day in her entire life. Keep your ****ing nagging mouth shut unless you're volunteering to pay for the windshield. 

As for the driver, now u know why that airport cue is 300 deep. **** dealing with uptown pax.

The white girl pax is also low key racist. Call the cops on a black person racist.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Okay, and do you feel better about yourself? Remember, dear, that "ghetto" woman's ancestors made it possible for yours to come to this country. Towing the line for white supremacy and anti-black racism won't get you ahead in this society. But by all means, be my guest.
> 
> You're trash.


I think its funny how heated people are getting over this when the only people who have ant say in tge matter is Uber


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber driver is in the wrong here and by that I mean she should’ve kicked that snobby sorority valley b**** out of her car the minute she said anything.

Like so:

Oh my gosh! My windshield is cracked? I heard a sound right before I picked you all up but didn’t know what it was thank you for telling me. I need to pull over. Sorry you guys, you’re going to have to call another Uber, I can’t drive with this like this.. so sorry, don’t forget five stars! I have to go get this fixed now!

Also no one pays for windshield repair in Florida, it gets paid directly via your insurance doesn’t it? She should get that fixed.. it’s free iirc.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Also no one pays for windshield repair in Florida, it gets paid directly via your insurance doesn't it? She should get that fixed.. it's free iirc.


Only if the owners policy includes comprehensive coverage. If you have the minimum requirements the owner pays out of pocket.

Florida Statute 627.7288:
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...g=&URL=0600-0699/0627/Sections/0627.7288.html


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Shame on her for hauling passengers in a vehicle with a cracked windshield, but, I must wonder if the passengers took the bother to look before they got into the car. I always look over the car before I get into it. If it is too bad a hoopty, I will cancel and summon another one. Of course, I send an e-Mail to *F*ub*a*r to let them know that I rejected the vehicle because it was a hoopty. Uber always has refunded the cancellation fee.

If they did not notice the cracked windshield until the trip began, the thing to do would have been to request that the driver discharge them as soon as there was a place where it was safe. At that point, you send an e-Mail to Uber about it.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Danger Mouse said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that she was acting ghetto.


"When keeping it real goes wrong".


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language


"You took me outta my comfort zone..." she seems quite comfortable being the default psycho ***** she is.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

I am still laughing my ass off about the cookies.
I can't wait to use that line IRL (not related to Uber).


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> I am still laughing my ass off about the cookies.
> I can't wait to use that line IRL (not related to Uber).


I missed cookies. Share?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> I missed cookies. Share?


It started around 0:35 minute mark. Crazy lady asks pax what job she has, pax says she's a housewife, crazy says she only has skills in baking, pax makes a comment about her illegal windshield, crazy laughs all crazy, then at about 1:10 or so crazy goes racist saying that "you sit your white ass at home all day baking cookies for effing husband you stupid witch (but the other word)".


----------



## kittenC (Sep 21, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Ghetto trash now driving for Uber. It just can't get much worse!


Ghetto trash hmm....Well at least there's driver's to match some of the GT paxs now.


----------

